# Hairless Dumbo



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

This is my new little girl. She is a hairless dumbo. I've spent some time getting to know her. 
Here is what I have learned:
- She bruxes when you scratch her butt
- She sniffs everything
- She likes to chew on finger nails (like almost all rats)
- She is somewhat curious (has started crawling over to me and investigating everything)

I do not have a name for her yet, so that is open for discussion.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I absolutely adore hairless rats, but can't get one for a while. Want one so bad though. >.<


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, why can't you get one?


----------



## Braptherat (May 4, 2009)

he looks just like my Kojak, so cute


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

LittleShelby said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why can't you get one?


I don't really have any breeders close to me, and if I got one I would have to get another one to keep him company because I think my current cage is too small to hold another rat. Although I do have a cage right now, but it might too much financially as well. 
I'm only 16, and don't have a job yet. D:


----------



## LittleShelby (Jan 4, 2010)

I understand how that is. My first cage was an aquarium, unfortunately. That was when I was sixteen.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, if I could have my wish I would probably have 10 or more rats. XD But I know that's not good for the rats because they don't get the attention they need and it's expensive. Cages cost WAY too much.
After my current rats die I'm going to take a break for a while before getting more, but I'll get that hairless rat some day.


----------



## raisallie (Apr 1, 2010)

Awww~ She's such a cutie <3


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

What a doll! Hairless are my absolute favorites!


----------



## Rose Petal (Apr 20, 2010)

Your rat is sooo cute! I love hairless and patchwork hairless!! I have 1 true hairless and 5 patchwork hairless. They are such great rats!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so jealous! :'( She's so cute, and pink, a naked. I love hairless.


----------



## becky1287 (Apr 23, 2010)

aw, she's so cute! a cute name for her would be rose-it's the french word for the color pink!


----------

